# If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund.......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

for you ?

What do you & your dog gain joining a schtzhund type club ?

Having a slight dog reactive issue, went to talk with a trainer that teaches Obed, Protection, Tracking, Sch, & Law Enforcement. He said, best to just join the club instead of doing 6 1 on 1 classes. I do agree since the same cost.

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the club. Some are more competition focused than others. I think our club is rather laid back, however everyone is first and foremost committed to SchH, everyone works all three phases (or, for those of us original members who may have older dogs not suited for some phases, we have purchased or are in the process of purchasing a more suitable sport dog), everyone has some sort of SchH goal in mind whether it be to get the 3 eventually, to get what is necessary to Koer, to compete nationally, etc. We won't force anyone to do anything they don't want or care for, but the training methods we use and our focus in training is Schutzhund and not other forms of obedience or behavioral issues. We recommend trainers and setup private lessons on the side for that sort of thing.

My younger dog was crazy dog reactive from about 6months to 10months. So reactive I couldn't really control him properly, stopped walking him in public altogether. I thought he was doomed, but I kept going to SchH club. After several months of learning how to play with him, how to really get his drive and focus with me, I found that the reactivity is basically gone. Maybe part of it was a typical puppy phase, but I do attribute a lot of our success in that department (passing all CGC items but the 3 min separation at 10 months) to just working my dog from another angle, which was Schutzhund. So, if you enjoy it, it may help you indirectly.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks much Lies........









The trainer (Bill Price/Estate Dogs) seemed awesome & I just need to save to join. He felt getting more Obed on him than what I have to gain more focus + being around different dogs each week will get a grip more on the reactive part. Hoping as I have contacted other trainers & most seem like their not too sure how to go about tackling.

Storm has his CGC & does fine for the most part around dogs, hasn't be real bad, it's just certain times & seems certain dogs. I not sure what is causing it so, was hoping a trainer that deals with mostly GSDs would know how to tackel. Bill sure made me feel more confident.

Sch always looked cool & if you join the club you can venture into anything you wish, from Obed to Sch, to Tracking, Etc !


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If it is a good club with people who know dogs, you will benefit from joining and learning. You and your dog can benefit no matter where you are starting from. We had people with rescues who would do well to get a BH. The dogs became much better overall. The handlers became better owners and were more prepared for their next dog. 

If the people are good and there is knowledge to be gained, go for it! You will see lots of different dogs, drives, temperaments and learn what makes a dog sound and workable. So much fun if you find a good fit!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

It may be worth a try at SchH. However, the "reactivity" issue may be behavioral, it may be a genetic nerve issue, too. Some training may curb these issues but sometimes it is behavioral modification and management. The latter may be best addressed with 1:1 sessions or other classes. I would want to know what is truly going on in my dog's head and determine a training course that works for both myself and my dog.
Some obedience clubs (not schH) have classes for dogs with multiple issues like "reactivity." Many of these classes are affordable. Perhaps an assessment from someone who really knows how to observe your dog can help you. I guess I would check out other options before heading out to a SchH club to deal with this issue. Also Club fees are variable and SchH can be very pricey, therefore your cost issue may not be what you think.
Often SchH clubs have limited time and resources to help with such issues especially if the desired outcome or goal isn't a title. This is in part because it takes a lot of work to get any dog titled and helpers/decoys work their asses off so clubs want to focus their resources on member's training goals. Good Luck!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*

One of the reasons I love SchH is the precison the exercises require. It asks a lot of the dog, but over anything else, it asks a lot on the trainer/handler. I love SchH and practice it even when I'm almost alone and can compete at the best once every year because of what SchH teach ME in the process.

If all you want is to correct reactivenness, SchH may help, but there are shorter and better ways. If you are thirsty of learning why your dog does this or that, to build a relationship in which reactiveness is only a small obstacle to overcome in the way to become the better handler your dog deserves, then joining a club is a good idea.

You may not want to compete, but every good SchH club will ask you to put your heart in the training, otherwise it is unfair to the rest of the club members and the people teaching you. That is what you have to evaluate before deciding joining a SchH club or not.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*

Right now the Obed part of the SchH club is where we will start, if we wish to venture into Tracking, SchH, etc we can, but that will be down the rd after getting the Obed & 100% focus.

It's the focus, great heels, down on recall, recall off of chase, etc we do NOT have so, hoping I would gain all this there.

SchH always has looked awesome & can't say I would never compete, just not at this point, you never know.

I sure wouldn't try to take away from any of the other members time & have asked that already before I have even joined. 

Up in the air about joining, but it seems awesome & think I would get some hard time Obed training unlike I have ever gotten.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*

Jen, not sure if you have already thought about it but something I thought that might be worth considering if you do end up joining the club is that tracking might be worth getting into as well. Not only does it provide excellent mental "exercise" to tire a dog's brain, it also helps to develop the dog's focus and concentration. These elements may actually be beneficial for your dog too. I found that this, coupled with obedience, really helped my one reactive boy quite a bit. 

The other thing as you have said, is that later down the road if you can get to the level of being able to get a BH, you can then progress to trying for a tracking title if your dog and you are enjoying schutzhund but find that you are maybe not ready for some of the other phases in the sport.

Just a couple little tidbits that I wanted to add.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*

Nicole,
Thanks for your tid bit of info.







Any is better than none.









Tracking seems awesome as well, but a concern b/c I have Rally & Agility dogs & worry this may cause them to want to sniff all the time.









I have 1 out of the 3 that isn't really a sniffer, 1 isn't that bad, but Shadow our rescued boy, well he sniffs the death out of people that have pets. I know when out in public & he goes to get a pet from someone, if they have pets or not. He is a sniffer........

Always wondered if you had a tracking dog if that's all they would want to do ?


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*



> Quote:Tracking seems awesome as well, but a concern b/c I have Rally & Agility dogs & worry this may cause them to want to sniff all the time.


gotcha! I can't say as I don't do either of those things (would love to though!) but I would think it wouldn't transfer over if the dog knows when its tracking time versus agility time. I'm thinking when we go out and do OB the dogs know its OB time versus when we head out tracking and they know its time for that, especially once they get the idea of association (eg the tracking line comes out when they come out of the crate etc).

But keep us posted with how things go and what route you decide to take!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*

As far as your concern for tracking competing with other venues... I find this not to be the case









I tend to do a little of everything, AKC obedience competition, Rally, & have just ventured into Agility & AKC Tracking with my new dogs. Have done SchH in the past and will again with these new gals.

Both of my gals seem to LOVE tracking. Little Moxie is a tracking fiend! New addition, Hella, is also seeming to have a knack for the track. This does not stop or interfere with anything else we are doing (obedience, rally, agility, etc). 

Dogs are very situational. They will see, oh big field, blinds = SchH. Big field lots of obstacles = Agility. Ring gates = Obed/Rally. Big field and a flag while wearing harness = Tracking. 

Give it all a try! The dogs love it and you may find which you really love while playing at everything for a little while


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: If you don't plan to compete, is schutzhund...*



> Originally Posted By: Achielles CDXAs far as your concern for tracking competing with other venues... I find this not to be the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



~Thanks~


----------

